# Can a Chezy Avalanche tow a trailer?



## Spotted (Sep 19, 2012)

It will tell you in the manual the towing capacity. You would also have to add the weight of the horses.


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

Not sure about the tonnage on those. My 3/4 ton will tow it fine. How far do you have to go??


----------



## IRaceBarrels (Jan 21, 2012)

Spotted said:


> It will tell you in the manual the towing capacity. You would also have to add the weight of the horses.


 Yeah I'm just not sure how heavy the trailer is. :shock:I called the store to ask. They were use less.


----------



## IRaceBarrels (Jan 21, 2012)

nvr2many said:


> Not sure about the tonnage on those. My 3/4 ton will tow it fine. How far do you have to go??


Well the drive to get it home is a little over an hour. It'll be empty of course.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Well, it should say on the registration.....but maybe take it to a truck scale at a truck stop? That way you can be sure. I will tell you I towed with mine, but I also always make sure I get the optional "towing package" when I buy a vehicle. THat upgrades the tranny, etc. I didn't do it much and only one draft cross, all my crap in a 2h steel extra tall, extra wide extra long with a small tack/dressing area. but-that was 4 vehicles ago........


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Empty? Should be fine. JMHO.


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

Does it have a number behind the type of chevy it is? Like 1500 or 2500?? 1500 is Half ton but I really think you would be ok with even a half ton.


----------



## Spotted (Sep 19, 2012)

It should say on the trailer how much it weighs. 
If you have a 1/2 ton, it will pull it just fine.


----------



## IRaceBarrels (Jan 21, 2012)

Its just the half ton model. Sounds like it should be fine though. I'll tell you guys if my truck explodes on the way home. Thanks!


----------



## Spotted (Sep 19, 2012)

ha ha. I wouldn't worry, I have a half ton and I can pull a 14' stock trailer with 2 horses in the back.
Just double check your vehicles towing capacity before you put horses in


----------



## Dead Rabbit (Jul 14, 2012)

i had the first model when they first came out. it will easily pull what you are wanting to do.


----------



## Mingiz (Jan 29, 2009)

It should pull it. But make sure that you get a brake controller installed for your trailer brakes... Happy Towing.....


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

Check for a tranny cooler, without one I wouldn't even think about dropping a horse trailer on it.


----------

